# 2009 Fuji 2.0 for a beginner?



## denveronica (Jun 16, 2009)

Until a month ago, I hadn't been on a bicycle in 10 years. Bought a Wal-Mart mountain bike (eep)... I'm going to return it. One ride on a friend's road bike this weekend, and I learned my lesson.

So I headed over to my LBS today. I was looking for something in the $500-700 price range, with the plan to buy something better next year. The store manager suggested a 2009 Fuji 2.0 at a good price. It fit well, and I like the ride. Do you all think that would be a good starter bike? 

Thanks!

Veronica


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

denveronica said:


> Until a month ago, I hadn't been on a bicycle in 10 years. Bought a Wal-Mart mountain bike (eep)... I'm going to return it. One ride on a friend's road bike this weekend, and I learned my lesson.
> 
> So I headed over to my LBS today. I was looking for something in the $500-700 price range, with the plan to buy something better next year. The store manager suggested a 2009 Fuji 2.0 at a good price. It fit well, and I like the ride. Do you all think that would be a good starter bike?
> 
> ...


As we like to say here, fit matters most, so if you test rode it (on roads?), it fit well and you liked the ride, you've pretty much hit gold. But all kidding aside, for the price the specs aren't bad, and if you know your size, Performance has a promotion going on now:
http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1073255_-1_24500_20000_28504

The drawbacks would be that you are responsible for final assembly and you won't get any assistance with fit. LBS's offer both, usually along with tune ups for a period of time after the sale. Warranties (obviously) are the same.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Good first bike - they ride pretty well. Stick with your LBS as they will give you the support you need to progress in the sport.

You could even ride that for more than a year - no problem


----------



## rydog9991 (Jul 15, 2008)

Fuji's are the one of the best, if not the best bang for the buck bikes out there. Go for it.


----------



## denveronica (Jun 16, 2009)

PJ, I'm lucky enough to have a local Performance Bicycle shop here in Denver. Took a ride around their store, and it felt great. The salesmen there are fantastic, and the discount is pretty good. Looks like this will be my new bike. Thanks for the reassurance everyone!


----------



## FireRunner (Jun 13, 2009)

Fuji road bikes are excellent, has some of the best equipment for the price. Don't go through the mail though, it may sound cheaper but it's not. Add in delivery AND assembly time and it's going to cost you much more. Head to your LBS and get it there, having it fit for you is very key to a happy riding career.


----------



## Slim Chance (Feb 8, 2005)

Would you only take a car around the dealer’s lot? A brief “ride around the store“ is not long or realistic enough to judge a bike. You should try to take at least a half hour ride on the streets or a trail before making a decision.





denveronica said:


> PJ, I'm lucky enough to have a local Performance Bicycle shop here in Denver. Took a ride around their store, and it felt great. The salesmen there are fantastic, and the discount is pretty good. Looks like this will be my new bike. Thanks for the reassurance everyone!


----------



## cableann (Jul 7, 2009)

Veronica,

Did you end up getting this bike? I'm heading up to my local Performance this weekend and want to ride this bike as well as the Fuji Newest 2.0. I have heard a lot of good things about Fuji. 

If I can ask what size did you ride, I'm 5'7" with long legs and am not sure if I want a womans bike or not yet...one LBS around here suggested I wouln't probably need one but I'm not sure, some stuff I read says otherwise. Performance is going to measure and "fit" me to a bike but I'd love to hear about your experience.
thanks,
Chrissie


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

cableann said:


> Veronica,
> 
> Did you end up getting this bike? I'm heading up to my local Performance this weekend and want to ride this bike as well as the Fuji Newest 2.0. I have heard a lot of good things about Fuji.
> 
> ...


Not to butt in here, but if you're long legs/ short torso many WSD's were made with you in mind. I say 'many' because some just add pink colors, or flowers, or wide saddles. None of which make for a WSD bike without the necessary geo changes.

One caveat: If Performance is sizing/ fitting you and ultimately 'decides' you don't need WSD, the first question to ask is... do you have any? If they say no, beware. JMO, but it would be best to try shops that stock WSD's and are willing to size/ fit you before you head out on a test rides.That way you can compare both and decide on a preference.


----------



## cableann (Jul 7, 2009)

PJ352 said:


> Not to butt in here, but if you're long legs/ short torso many WSD's were made with you in mind. I say 'many' because some just add pink colors, or flowers, or wide saddles. None of which make for a WSD bike without the necessary geo changes.
> 
> One caveat: If Performance is sizing/ fitting you and ultimately 'decides' you don't need WSD, the first question to ask is... do you have any? If they say no, beware. JMO, but it would be best to try shops that stock WSD's and are willing to size/ fit you before you head out on a test rides.That way you can compare both and decide on a preference.



PJ....great advise!! Thanks, I wouldn't have thought to ask that if they "suggested" a mens frame for me. I do know 3 women who have purchased at this Performance and 2 have gotten womens frames and 1 has not. I hear it through the grapevine that this store is a "good" one but you know I've got to see how it fits with me. I do know that the LBS in my little town doesn't carry womens frames and the owner claims to be "know for how well he fits people". Of course he looked at me right away and commented how long my legs were and how short my torso was but then proceeded to tell me that the 1 (and only) bike he carries for beginners would be a perfect fit for me, um...I hadn't even gotten on the thing!!! Thats when I decided that store wasn't for me. Nice guy and all, but. The nice thing for me is that there are about 3 performance's within about an hour from me and also there are lots of other LBS's too, just all about an hours drive. As much as I want to just "walk in and find a bike, quick" this weekend I know I'd most likely pay for that in the end (no pun intened). I plan on looking till I find the right shop and the right bike. Its honestly because of all you guys here on this forum that I'm now kinda crazed about trying all these bikes for a good while and totally questioning fit, I never woulda know that if I hadn't gotten onto this forum before I went to buy! Thanks for helping out the beginners here guys!!! I can't wait to get out on the open road.


----------

